# twycross zoo images



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2008)

just got back from twycross zoo. here's some pics

its a pain trying to shoot through scratched thickened glass, but you have to try.also i cant help but feel a little saddened for some of the monkeys.  im sure there well looked after.
 oops pressed wrong button, waiting for download to pbucket


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2008)

this fella wouldn't come away from the door unfortunately 





some micey type thingys   




this chap seemed real miffed.....




and this guy...





another feeling happier









swimming to my wife and son













and fianly one for john starkey....there queing up mate   





great place to go with the kids....thanks for looking


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Aug 2008)

Great pics mate!  It's funny, I was just saying to my parents on Saturday that I haven't been to a zoo in years.  I was talking about Twycross as well!

I'll have to see if I can organise a family day out and use my 8 year old nephew as an excuse


----------



## Luketendo (25 Aug 2008)

Those mice are called Degus. They pretty much act like big gerbils.


----------



## aaronnorth (25 Aug 2008)

i went to twycross about 2yr back, great day out.  We are planning on going to longleat safari park in the tourer for a week or so, maybe next year - its that or Spain, or Portugal  :?:


----------



## planter (25 Aug 2008)

really nice pictures mark, esp. like the one of the miffed ape.


----------



## Mark Evans (25 Aug 2008)

thanks guys, the chimps were quite good in the fact that they looked at you alot. this particular on was great the second pic is the same chimp.

good old chimpy


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Aug 2008)

Excelent photos as always from you Mark


----------



## John Starkey (26 Aug 2008)

Hi Steve,nice pics of the animals and the family,those carp are just how i like to catch "down the edge"   regards john.


----------



## daniel19831123 (26 Aug 2008)

Great pictures! I've got tremors so my picture taking skill is crap. I can't even take photos of stuff that is still not to mentioned live animals. lol.

Mark your name sounds familiar. Do you deal with discus?


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Aug 2008)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> Mark your name sounds familiar. Do you deal with discus?



no mate, one day though.



			
				daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> Great pictures! I've got tremors so my picture taking skill is crap.



get a tripod mate, cheap ones on the market.that'L sort it.  



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Steve,



steve?   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Excelent photos as always from you Mark



cheers LD


----------

